# theres Somthing making me fart big time.......



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Whole house smells like a nappy.... sis just walked through the front door and first thing she said was, "this house stinks of sh1t"

What the hell could it be....

been eating alot of sugar free jelly and pickled onions recently, and its ever since i came of keto and started to reintroduce carbs, sweet potato and oats..... could it be one of these? it really cant be healthy breathing this in all day..... I cant go on like this, i dont want to give up the jelly or pickled onions they are my low calorie cheats :{

HELP!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

perhaps your just full of sh1t mate lol !!!!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> perhaps your just full of sh1t mate lol !!!!


lol, i think it may be the raw onions, just had tuna and raw onion, farting again like a gooden, WTF IS WRONG WITH MEEEE AAHHHHHHH, its so uncomfortable :{


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

what is in your sugar free jelly, if its polyols that can make u fart like a trooper, and sh1t through the eye of a needle if u have too much


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

fatmanstan! said:


> what is in your sugar free jelly, if its polyols that can make u fart like a trooper, and sh1t through the eye of a needle if u have too much


You sure you dont mean phenylalanine? thats a laxative..... But the jelly i bought doesnt have this i hope, it does have sucralose as a sweetner not aspartame!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol, no i mean polyols, they mess with ur gut loads. google it


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

fatmanstan! said:


> lol, no i mean polyols, they mess with ur gut loads. google it


well i couldnt find that on the label so i dont think so... phew, this jelly is a lifesaver and so are my pickled onions, ive been googling raw onions and they do make you fart and ive been eating alot of it so hopefully its those..... vinegar is a duretic isnt it?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

not sure, but lots of pickled onions cant be good for ur stench


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

fatmanstan! said:


> not sure, but lots of pickled onions cant be good for ur stench


mate its hidious, even i cant stand the smell. I do feel sorry for people around me. I just have such a sensitive stomach ever since coming of keto.....


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

Why would you eat raw onions are you pregnant?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

andyfrance001 said:


> Why would you eat raw onions are you pregnant?


picked onions are raw, one of my low cal snacks, and i add chopped raw onions to my tuna  love them.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Might be to do with coming back to carbs after ketosis - the bacterial balance in your intestine changes with kind of foods you eat, and digestive bacteria as a whole generally reduce in poplulation when carbs are heavily restricted... upon reintroducing carbs can take several weeks to build back the bacterial balance needed to digest specific sugars properly, especially certain oligosacharides.

On the otherhand it could be something else or you might just be a smelly sod.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Where you drunk last night? This guy was and thought his bed was a toilet, Id check under your bed for a mysterious turd if I were you.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> Might be to do with coming back to carbs after ketosis - the bacterial balance in your intestine changes with kind of foods you eat, and digestive bacteria as a whole generally reduce in poplulation when carbs are heavily restricted... upon reintroducing carbs can take several weeks to build back the bacterial balance needed to digest specific sugars properly, especially certain oligosacharides.
> 
> On the otherhand it could be something else or you might just be a smelly sod.


 aye, agree with it. Maybe try to speed it up with yakult or similar. yoghurt, I use baker yeast to that end .

some air freshener may help on the main time , or even better (-)ions generator


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

massiccio said:


> aye, agree with it. Maybe try to speed it up with yakult or similar. yoghurt, I use baker yeast to that end .
> 
> some air freshener may help on the main time , or even better (-)ions generator


i have probs with yogurt big time already lol, soooo any other suggestions..


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

Wich problems? do you have problems with milk too? lactose intolerance?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

j1mmytt said:


> i have probs with yogurt big time already lol, soooo any other suggestions..


Glutamine taken in 5g doses between meals three times daily. Glutamine is a preferential fuel for many species of intestinal bacteria and this kind of supplementation protocol for a couple of weeks is very good at correcting digestive issues like IBS or being very gassy.

Since glutamine from a bulk supplier is very cheap, it's probably worth a go.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

massiccio said:


> Wich problems? do you have problems with milk too? lactose intolerance?





Dtlv74 said:


> Glutamine taken in 5g doses between meals three times daily. Glutamine is a preferential fuel for many species of intestinal bacteria and this kind of supplementation protocol for a couple of weeks is very good at correcting digestive issues like IBS or being very gassy.
> 
> Since glutamine from a bulk supplier is very cheap, it's probably worth a go.


yep lactose, all dairy, even beef, wheat, chocolate, sugar :{

Il have to try that glutamine thing then might help a bit


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Increased farting generally means your bacteria are having a bigger meal than normal - more undigested food is passing through to the large intestine than usual. It could be a suppressed pancreatic amylase issue resulting from your long term low carb diet (your pancreas is just out of practice or has gone on holiday!) or that your eating is overwhelming your small intestine - you probably weren't eating as much food before. It could also be those onions - they're quite hard to digest and a large fraction of them are making it to the large intestines for your quadrillion intestinal bacteria to feast on!

I'd say reduce your onion intake, reduce size of your meals and chew for a bit longer... smelly ghet!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Increased farting generally means your bacteria are having a bigger meal than normal - more undigested food is passing through to the large intestine than usual. It could be a suppressed pancreatic amylase issue resulting from your long term low carb diet (your pancreas is just out of practice or has gone on holiday!) or that your eating is overwhelming your small intestine - you probably weren't eating as much food before. It could also be those onions - they're quite hard to digest and a large fraction of them are making it to the large intestines for your quadrillion intestinal bacteria to feast on!
> 
> I'd say reduce your onion intake, reduce size of your meals and chew for a bit longer... smelly ghet!


Everything you say makes sense, i dont chew enough, people always comment while im eating. CHEW YOUR FOOD!! I think i may reduce my fibre intake also, my stool is always pretty loose no need for too much green veg i recon. I drink coffee and ive been told during my vega testing that i have problems with coffee and tea, i just love my coffee too much. Im only eating 100g carbs a day which is nothing i also sometimes chuck in a piece of fruit going to start eating one grapefruit a day too as part of that fruit portion.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Did you fart like this on a refeed during keto? I find that when I introduce carbs of any type, I download almost immediately.

Pickled onions are the number 1 suspect if not.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Did you fart like this on a refeed during keto? I find that when I introduce carbs of any type, I download almost immediately.
> 
> Pickled onions are the number 1 suspect if not.


I LOVE your avatar lol, yeah my refeeds were a NIGHTMARE, farts, very very bloated, tired all day, nausea the lot.


----------

